# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  Top ten software development companies

## Rikardsson

Hi there, 
Does anyone know about that kind of rating? I would mind taking a look.

----------


## Airicist

If there was a list of such companies, one could rank them by Alexa rating.

For example,

alexa.com/siteinfo/microsoft.com

----------


## Marius Titulescu

I think the top companies change every quarter, even though the changes are not major.
In my opinion nearshore is better than offshore if you have to choose between the two.

----------

